# Tv



## Bward (Feb 21, 2015)

Having issues with Toshiba 42hp66 TV has black blotches in TV screen


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How old is the TV?


----------



## Bward (Feb 21, 2015)

2005 has like black blotches in picture one day it was bright then went dark replaced small long (driver)board on left side of tv but boo help


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Black blotches could be because something / someone fell against it or knocked it. Normally if it was back light problems it would be a case of working or black!


----------

